# سلسلة تجميعات  ردود على إفتراءات تتعلق بتفاصيل واقعة القيامة اليقينية لربنا



## ElectericCurrent (14 مايو 2012)

+تجمــيعات  لــلــردود   على الشبهات  الافترائية – والمشاكل المختلقة  التعسفية  - حول   القيامة  المجيده  التى لرب المجد يسوع المسيح  والتثاقل الكيدى فى قبول  حقيقة يقين ما يخبرنا به الوحى الالهى الصادق الامين المعصوم+
1)- 
هل قصة دحرجة الحجر على فم قبر المسيح حقيقية  أم حديث إفك؟؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203112
2)-
متى إشترت النسوة  (الاطياب ) لتكفين المسيح؟؟قبل الـسـبـت ام بـعـده؟؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203110
3)-
من أول من أتى إلى القبر مريم المجدلية   لوحدها أم معها أخريات ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203109
4)-
كـــــم  عــــــدد    الذيـــن    ظــهـــر    لهم المسيح بعد قيامته المجيدة من التلاميذ ؟!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204208
5)-
مـــــن هــــــو أول مـــن ظــــهـــــر  لــــه الـــمــــســـيح بـــعـــد قيــامته الـــمجــيدة؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204207
6)-
هل المسيح  هو  أول (باكورة )  القائمين  أم سبقه  آخرون : فكيف تعتبرونه باكورة الراقدين ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204204
7)-
هـــــــل صـــــعــــــد الــــــمــــســــيـــح فـــى الـــيـــوم الاول أم  بعــد أربعين يوما ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204205
8)-
 هل  دحرج  الحجر  قبيل وصول المريمات أم بعد  وصولهم ؟؟!!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203569
9)-
متى وصلت المريمات  إلى القبر  هل   بعد طلوع الشمس  أم والظلام باق؟؟؟!!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203566
10)-
من  كان  موجودا  عند قبر المسيح  لحظات الاعلان عن القيامة ملاك  واحد أم إثنين أم لا أحد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203565


11)-
هل نقلت المريمات  البشرى المفرحة  أم لم يقــلــن لاحــد شيئاً لانــهــن كــن  خـا ئــفــات ؟؟!!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203568
12)-
هل إنطلق التلاميذ  مباشرة وفورا إلى الجليل عقب بشارة النسوة ؟؟!!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203567
13)- 
سؤال  المعلم  أبو  لبة   الاهبل  كم ملاك  كان عند القبر؟؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210251
14)-
هل  صعد الــمســـيـــح مـــنــطــلـــقا  من  بيت  عــنيا   أم  من  جــبــل الزيتون ؟؟؟!!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204206
15)- 
وهل قال المسيح  لفظيا صريحاً   أنه هو الله ؟؟!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201937

16)- 
هل  نستطيع أن نرد على قصيدة أبن القيم الجوزية الافترائية الكيدية فنخرسه للابد؟؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158834


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 مايو 2012)

17) -+
هل  المريمات كن ذاهبات للقبر حقاً لتكفينه أم لسرقته؟؟؟-

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10034

18)*عدد مرات ذهاب مريم المجدلية الى القبر*
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10601


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يونيو 2012)

*واحدة واحدة علينا 
خلينى ألحق أقرأ 

موضوع قيم جدا شكرا على الموجهود​*


----------



## Abdel Messih (12 يونيو 2012)

تجميعة رائعة كويس اننا نضع المواضيع المرتبطة فى موضوع واحد


----------



## e-Sword (13 يونيو 2012)

*اسد بحق و حقيقى*

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 


و اقل كلمة 


يدوووووووم صليبك دائماااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 سبتمبر 2012)

إضافة  وتحديث  
إدرس من هنا لاثراء الموضوع

 2 - *[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231770"]و من   هنا* 

 [/URL]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 مايو 2013)

*19] هل بقي المسيح فى القبر ثلاث ايام وثلاث يالى ؟؟!!​*


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلسلة جميلة*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أبريل 2015)

*هل المسيح قام حقاً؟ جزء1
إسكندر جديد
من المسلّم به أنّ الإنجيل لم يذكر أنّ يسوع بعد قيامته ظهر لأحد من خصمائه رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والفرّيسيّين، الذين حكموا عليه، أو الجند الرومان الذين صلبوه. وإنّما اقتصرتْ ظهوراته على معشر تلاميذه ومُريديه. هكذا جاء في شهادة بطرس: »وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ بِكُلِّ مَا فَعَلَ فِي كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. الَّذِي أَيْضاً قَتَلُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. هذَا أَقَامَهُ اللّهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، وَأَعْطَى أَنْ يَصِيرَ ظَاهِراً، لَيْسَ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ، بَلْ لِشُهُودٍ سَبَقَ اللّهُ فَانْتَخَبَهُمْ. لَنَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ أَكَلْنَا وَشَرِبْنَا مَعَهُ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ مِنَ الْأَمْوَاتِ. وَأَوْصَانَا أَنْ نَكْرِزَ لِلشَّعْبِ، وَنَشْهَدَ بِأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ الْمُعَيَّنُ مِنَ اللّهِ دَيَّاناً لِلْأَحْيَاءِ وَالْأَمْوَاتِ. لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا« (أعمال 10: 39-43).
صحيح أنّ أوّل ما يتبادر إلى ذهن الإنسان الطبيعيّ، أنّ القيامة كانت ستجد دليلاً أكثر إقناعاً، لو أنّ يسوع بعد قيامته من الأموات ظهر لأعدائه كما ظهر لمريديه. ولكن هنا أرى مناسباً أن أقول، بأنّه لا يوجد دليل يرغم شخصاً، على قبول عقيدة خاصّة، إزاء حادثة معيَّنة، متى كان ذلك الشخص عاقداً نيّة مقدَّماً، على رفض تلك الحادثة، لأنّها تتناقض مع نظريّة أو عقيدة لا يُسلَّم بها. وقد ظهر في فجر التاريخ المسيحيّ أنّ فئة من الناس زعموا أنّ المسيح لم يمت على الصليب، مع أنّ الدليل المقنع المؤيّد لصحّة الصلب لا يمكن المكابرة فيه. وعلّة هذا الإنكار، لا علاقة لها بالدليل نفسه. وإنّما مصدرها فكرة نظريّة، قائمة على أنّ هذا الموت، لا يتّفق مع ألوهيّة يسوع.
فشهادة الأعداء أو الأشخاص الآخَرين غير تلاميذ المسيح، لا تقنع شخصاً صمّم على أن لا يقتنع، مهما كانت الأدلّة قويّة. وأمّا إن كانت عقليّة الشخص طليقة من كلّ تعصّب، فشهادة التلاميذ تكون في نظره أقوى أثراً في الإقناع من أيّة شهادة أخرى. فمثلاً إذا حصل شكّ في تعرّف أيّة شخصيّة، فإنّ شهادة الذين التقوا بذلك الشخص عرضاً، تكون أضعف من شهادة الذين عاشوا معه في أقرب الصلات، ولم يعرفوا فقط شكله الخارجيّ. بل عرفوا أيضاً فكره ولهجة كلامه، وفوق كلّ شيء، شعروا بما له من النفوذ والتأثير عليها.
لقد ثبت في فكر بعض المعترضين ما يقوله العلاّمة هكسلي وأمثاله، من أنّ معجزة القيامة هي ضدّ نواميس الطبيعة، وهي الشيء الذي، لا يمكن أن يحدث. ويزعمون أنّ ما حدث هو أحد الأمور التالية:
(1) أنّ يوسف الرامي نقل الجسد خفية إلى مكان آخر أكثر ملاءمة.
(2) أنّ السلطات الرومانيّة، نقلت الجسد تجنّباً لأيّ شغب ممكن الحدوث.
(3) أنّ السلطات اليهوديّة، نقلت الجسد، حتّى لا تخلع على ضريحه أسباب التكريم مستقبلاً.
(4) أنّ يسوع لم يمت موتاً حقيقيّاً.
(5) أنّ النسوة حاملات الطيب أخطأنَ القبر.
(6) أنّ القبر لم يزره أحد والقصّة كلّها إختلاق.
(7) رواية اليهود أنّ التلاميذ سرقوا الجسد بينما كان الحرّاس نياماً.
أغلب الظنّ أنّك لا تنتظر منّي تفنيداً منطقيّاً لكلّ من هذه المزاعم، لأنّك كما يبدو لي ترفض سلفاً الإقرار بحقيقة القيامة. ولكنّ إيماني بقيامة ربّ المجد يحملني على تسجيل الملاحظات التالية:
أوّلاً: كان يوسف الرامة من حزمة تلاميذ الربّ، الذين اشتهروا بالصدق والأمانة، ولهذا أراه مُحالاً أن يفعل شيئاً من هذا لخداع الناس. ولو أنّه فعل لسبب ما لكان أخبر به، لأنّه ورفاقه قد تربّوا في مدرسة المسيح القدّوس الحقّ. ووصلوا إلى أعلى مستوى، ممكن أن يصل إليه إنسان في الآداب والأخلاق.
ثانياً: لو أنّ الجسد نُقِل بأمر أحدى السلطتين الرومانيّة أو اليهوديّة، لكان أيسر على اليهود أن يشيروا إلى القبر الذي نُقِل أليه. وبذلك لا يتركون للمسيحيّة فرصة للإدّعاء بأنّها صاحبة القبر الفارغ. وهل كان بيلاطس الذي لم يرضخ لليهود لتغيير العنوان الذي كتبه على الصليب، يرضخ لهم لتغيير مكان الجسد؟ وخصوصاً أنه كان يومئذٍ في دوّامة من تبكيت الضمير ولوم زوجته، وما أصابه من جرح كرامته، حين هدّده اليهود بالشكوى عليه أمام قيصر إن كان لا يصلب المسيح.
ثالثاً: أنّ القول بأنّ المسيح لم يمت وإنّما أُغمي عليه أو تظاهر بالموت، على ما فيه من هزال وضعف بعيد عن المنطق، يبرهن أنّ القائلين به لم يدرسوا قصّة الصليب. ويظهر فساد ادّعائهم في كون اليهود والرومان صلبوه قصد إماتته وجرحوه جراحاً مميتة، حتّى تحقّقوا من موته. وقد تحقّقوا فعلاً حين طعنه الجنديّ الرومانيّ بحربة نفذت إلى شغافه. وبعدما تحقّقوا من موته سمحوا بدفنه وختموا قبره وأقاموا حرّاساً عليه. وهناك أمران تجاهلهما المدّعون في أمر موت المسيح.
الأمر الأوّل صرخة المسيح حين قال، قبل أن يلفظ النفس الأخير: »يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي« (لوقا 23: 46). والأمر الثاني، هو أنّهم لم يقيموا وزناً لشهادة قائد المئة عن موته السريع. قد يذهب البعض إلى القول: إنّ الوقت الذي قضاه المسيح على الصليب غير كافٍ لموته، ولكنّ هذا الرأي يسقط تماماً، حينما نذكر أنّ الجلدات العديدة التي نالها المسيح خلال المحاكمات، التي أجريت له قبل تعليقه على الصليب، قد أصابت جسده بالضعف حتّى أنّه عجز عن حمل صليبه، وكان لا بدّ لقائد المئة أن يسخّر رجلاً ليحمل الصليب نيابة عنه، فكان من البديهيّ إذاً أن يموت هكذا سريعاً.
رابعاً: أنّ الأكذوبة اليهوديّة، القائلة بأنّ التلاميذ سرقوا الجسد، بينما كان الحرّاس نياماً، لا يمكن أن يصدّقها أحد. لأنّ القبر كان مضبوطاً بأمر بيلاطس البنطيّ الرومانيّ، والحرّاس كانوا بحسب القانون العسكريّ يتناوبون الحراسة بكلّ دقّة، بحيث من غير المعقول أن يناموا جميعاً، لأنّ ذلك يعرّضهم لعقوبة الموت[1]. وهناك عين الرقابة اليهوديّة، التي كانت تترصّد تلاميذ الربّ، وتراقب تحرّكاتهم. فلو أنّ التلاميذ استطاعوا بطريقة ما أن ينقلوا جسد سيّدهم إلى مكان آخر، لعرفوا به، واتّخذوا من الأمر حجّة دامغة لإسكات بطرس، حين أعلن قيامة المسيح بصوت جهوريّ، وفي الهيكل، بعد أن يقدّموا الدليل المادّيّ على وجود الجسد في مكان آخر.
***********
هل المسيح قام جزء 2
حوادث القيامة
يخبرنا الإنجيل أنّ المخلِّص، قام من الأموات في فجر يوم الأحد، إذ حدثت زلزلة عظيمة. لأنّ ملاك الربّ نزل من السماء، ودحرج الحجر عن باب القبر وجلس عليه. فارتعد الحرّاس من الخوف وصاروا كأموات.
وعند فجر ذلك اليوم، خرجت النساء اللواتي كنَّ يخدمنَ يسوع، أي مريم المجدليّة، ومريم أمّ يعقوب ويونّا وسالومة وغيرهنّ، ومعهنّ حنوط. وأتينَ إلى القبر، لكي يدهنَّ جسد الفادي. وكنَّ يتساءلنَ في أثناء الطريق، مَن يدحرج لنا الحجر الضخم عن باب القبر؟ ولكن لمّا وصلنَ إلى القبر وجدنَ الحجر قد دُحرِج، والربّ قد قام.
وإذ لم يعرفنَ شيئاً عن كلّ ما حدث، إندهشنَ. ولمّا دخلنَ القبر ولم يجدنَ جسد الربّ، تحيّرنَ جدّاً. أمّا مريم المجدليّة، فظنّت أنّ أحداً قد سرق جسد الربّ. لذلك تركت رفيقاتها وركضتْ إلى المدينة لكي تخبر بطرس ويوحنّا.
أمّا الأخريات فبقينَ عند القبر وللوقت ظهر لهنّ ملاكان وأخبراهنّ بأنّ يسوع قد قام، وأوصياهنّ أن يبلّغنَ رسالة باسمه إلى تلاميذه. فجرينَ سريعاً إلى المدينة لنقل الرسالة. وإذا بيسوع قد لاقاهنَّ على الطريق وأذن لهنّ بأن يمسكنَ قدميه. ولمّا أخبرنَ الرسل بهذا كلّه، تراءى كلامهنّ لهم كالهذيان، ولم يصدّقوهنّ.
في أثناء ذلك ركض بطرس ويوحنّا إلى القبر ولمّا دخلاه وجداه فارغاً. ولكنّ يوحنّا لمّا رأى الأكفان موضوعة بالترتيب، والمنديل الذي كان على رأس يسوع مطويّاً، اقتنع أنّ الجسد لم يؤخذ من هناك بعنف، ولا بأيدي الأحباب. وفرخ إيمانه في عقله، بأنّ الربّ قد قام. بعد هذا رجع هذان التلميذان إلى المدينة.
أمّا مريم المجدليّة، التي كانت قد عادت من المدينة، فقد بقيتْ أمام القبر تبكي. وفيما هي تبكي انحنت ونظرت إلى القبر فرأت ملاكين جالسين. ثمّ التفتتْ فنظرت يسوع فأوصاها أن تبلّغ رسالة منه إلى تلاميذه.
ثانياً: ظهورات المسيح بعد قيامته:
الأحد باكراً جدّاً، ظهر للمجدليّة ورفيقتها فيما هما راجعتَين من القبر (متّى 28: 9).
الأحد صباحاً، ظهر لمريم المجدليّة بعد عودتها من المدينة (يوحنّا 20: 14-15، مرقس 16: 9-11).
الأحد حوالي الساعة الرابعة بعد الظهر، ظهر لبطرس في أورشليم (الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس 15: 5).
الأحد بعد الظهر، ظهر ليعقوب (كورنثوس الأولى 15: 7).
الأحد بين الرابعة والسادسة بعد الظهر، ظهر لتلميذين من عمواس، فيما كانا ذاهبَين إلى قريتهما (لوقا 24: 13-35).
الأحد حوالي الثامنة مساء ظهر للرسل فيما هم مجتمعين في العلّيّة ما عدى توما. ووبّخَ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم، لأنّهم لم يصدّقوا الذين نظروه قد قام (مرقس 16: 14-18 لوقا 24: 26-43).
يوم الأحد الثاني بعد القيامة ظهر للرسل وتوما معهم، وأرى توما جراحه (يوحنّا 20: 24-29).
في شهر أيّار (مايو)، ظهر لسبعة من الرسل، على شاطئ بحيرة طبريّا وهم يزاولون الصيد (يوحنّا 21: 1-24).
في شهر أيّار (مايو) ظهر للرسل مع أكثر من 500 أخ على جبل في الجليل (متّى 28: 16-20، كورنثوس الأولى 15: 6).
10-في شهر أيّار (مايو) ظهر للأحد عشر للمرّة الأخيرة، في أورشليم (أعمال 1: 3-8، كورنثوس الأولى 15: 7).
ويقول البشير لوقا، أنّ يسوع أراهم أيضاً نفسه حيّاً ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تألّمَ، وهو يظهر لهم أربعين يوماً، ويتكلّم عن الأمور المختصّة بملكوت الله (أعمال 1: 3). وهو يشير بهذا إلى ظهوره مرّات كثيرة، خصوصاً للرسل، أكثر ممّا قد خصّ بالذكر كلّ من البشيرين.
ويرجّح أنّه كان يظهر في الجليل حيث كان تلاميذه أكثر عدداً. وحيث كانوا يقدرون أن يجتمعوا بدون خوف.
-----------------
[1]   لاحظ ما قام به سجان فيليبي حين  إعتقد ان المسجونين لديه هربا  فى أعمال الرسل اصحاح16ايه27..فضل  وإختار ان يقتل نفسه بنفسه  بدلا من مواجهة الويل والثبور الذى يتهدده إذاك

​*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أبريل 2015)

ماذا   عنى  توماس   فى  الحوار المذكور  فى  يوحنا    28:20
*من هنا *
و *من هنا *


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2015)

مجهود جميل
متنزلهم فى الصفحة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 يوليو 2015)

*هل هناك  تناقض   يبدو  لاول وهلة فى ما   رُّوى   عن ظهورات القيامة *​


----------

